
Ask HN: Which language to use for text analysis? - eecks
I&#x27;m looking to find out if there is a commonly used programming language to do text analysis?<p>I know Python is popular and I&#x27;ve used it before. I just want to see what peoples opinions are.
======
jlg23
The better way is to look at which of the existing libraries is best for you
and, unless you have a severe dislike for the language it is written in, go
with that.

~~~
eecks
Basically what I am asking. What I am doing is broad so "best library for me"
isn't relevant yet.

------
nyc_cyn
ClojureScript targeting nodejs.

\- more concise/elegant/beautiful than python

\- since it targets nodejs, startup time = fast => blazing fast scripting

\- clojure = fastest protoyping language around

\- it's not JavaScript (but you get to use any JS module you need)

\- it gives you an excuse to learn a functional lisp

------
sidcool
Scala has seen quite good adoption in BigData space. Spark is in and out
Scala. It's only growing in popularity

